# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Master of Overkill Achievement

## MigIdiot

The easiest way to get this achievement is to go to WvW so that you will be lvled up, and then attack the innocent, harmless animals. Ofcourse, if you are actually level 80, get some great that maximises your attack and let loose on the birds and rabbit. You will hit for loads and this will count for the achievement.

----------

